# Baby Squirrel



## dgarza715 (Oct 2, 2009)

I found this little guy outside this morning, well actually my dog found it...not sure if she was protecting it or had her mind set on burying it.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks all kinds of cozy 

Nice shots!


----------



## icassell (Oct 2, 2009)

I can only think of one appropriate word for this ... Awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## EricD (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow...never seen one that young before! Nice detail in these photos. 

What happened to the squirrel....did it make back to the tree nest or is this guy doomed?


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 2, 2009)

aww so cute!!! i'd have adopted it


----------



## Dominantly (Oct 2, 2009)

That's so cool.
Those are very good shots, and they make me want to reach through the screen and grab/pet the little guy.

I do hope he was fine and taken care of. I probably would have adopted him if I found him vulnerable.


----------



## Art Photographers (Oct 2, 2009)

Great find!!  looks like it fell out of a nest


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 3, 2009)

This is the first time I see a "baby squirrel"!

Nice pictures, just love them !


----------



## phocus78 (Oct 3, 2009)

wow..cool


----------



## Laika (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweetest little pictures. I really like #3 and #4.


----------



## Slo_Mo_Dove (Oct 3, 2009)

Was it alive? 
Adorable pictures.


----------



## Josh220 (Oct 3, 2009)

Slo_Mo_Dove said:


> Was it alive?
> Adorable pictures.



I would assume so since the tail placement in the first image is different than in the others.


----------



## cyprus27 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice click buddy. The squirrel is so young and cute. These are rare clicks and you did that. Simply superb.


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 7, 2009)

Breathtaking


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 8, 2009)

excellent catch - i had not seen a baby squirrel before.  Your images are very sharp and nicely lit.


----------



## 1 Pic > 1,000 Words (Oct 10, 2009)

cool


----------

